# Fair price for second hand vape gear



## Hakhan (9/5/18)

Hi

What would you consider a fair price for second hand vape gear? What % of the purchase price be deemed fair and reasonable, with the items being in near perfect condition.

If you have purchased an item and a vendor has a last few items left in his stock, and then sells it for a fraction of what was previously sold does that then devalue your item?

Items that are readily available off the shelf and not HE stuff.


----------



## aktorsyl (9/5/18)

Depends on usage and age. For any item where quality hasn't degraded with use, 75%'ish is about reasonable if it's sold before it's too old.
I'd say the moment you reach 6+ months of age on the item, that percentage goes down drastically until it hits a lower limit of 40% at some point. But it's not a "concrete" rule. If it spent 5 of those 6 months just sitting in its box, that changes things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (9/5/18)

I'd pay a higher % for an atty with all its spares than a mod. Current-gen mods are just a leetle too prone to failure for my liking. So I'd go probably up to 70% on an atty with all its spares, only 50-60% on a mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Stosta (9/5/18)

I think it depends on so many things... I've seen items move for the same price as they were bought for new, simply because you can't find them anymore from a vendor.

There is no "fair" price IMO, only what someone is willing to pay for it.

Reactions: Agree 12


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/5/18)

Price of any item is the price a customer is willing to pay, this is a basic economics principal. If a mod is not that popular it may cost a 1000r but if no one is willing to pay the price then the value diminishes automatically .

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (9/5/18)

I truly believe in helping my fellow vaper. Thats why i always start my selling price on 50% or less for what i paid for anything im selling. And its negotiable. At the end of the day its all about finding a happy home for my unused gear. Something i dont like using anymore, lying in the back of the cupboard, might just be somebody else's favoutite piece they always wanted. And making it easier for that person to get it makes me happy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rafique (9/5/18)

with the rate at which things are coming out, its supply and demand situation. If they want it they will pay. example today the pulse 80w squonks are R950+- next month you will see them on the classifieds from R650.00 purely because everyone will have one by then and something new will be out.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/5/18)

Rafique said:


> with the rate at which things are coming out, its supply and demand situation. If they want it they will pay. example today the pulse 80w squonks are R950+- next month you will see them on the classifieds from R650.00 purely because everyone will have one by then and something new will be out.


I was so tempted to order them, but then I thought in a month or so after the demand goes down I can order it at a much cheaper rate or may be get it along with a RDA for that price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

I know this is an old thread, but I've been asking myself this question a lot lately viewing the classifieds section on this forum as well as other platforms. Apart from the barrage of "Willing Buyer/Willing Seller" answers, what is the feeling of the general forum users? @Silver, can we get a poll going? 

like this maybe? open to suggestions.
8/10 Condition upwards - 75%
6-7/10 Condition - 60%
5/10 Condition and lower - 50% or less
or something around those guidelines?

This is more slanted towards 'general gear', as HE gear is the pinnacle of "Willing Buyer/Willing Seller" and most of the times is extremely well looked after.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyro (16/4/19)

From my experience it depends on the vaping knowledge of the buyer. 

If the buyer is at all vape inclined I'd say 
60% - 70% of lowest available retail - 9/10

50-60% of lowest available retail 7-8/10

Below 50% retail for anything 6/10 or less.

You can sell a smok pen 22 to someone for double retail if they don't know anything. But then you're just that guy...

Age of item, cult following ( OG goon), and rarity also play a huge role. 

I have not taken high end gear into account here at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (16/4/19)

I would typically depreciate my stuff based on :
Month 1 - 10%
Month 2- 20%
Month 3- 25% 
Month 4-5 - 30%
Month 6 -7 - 35%
Month 8-9 - 40% 
Months 10 - 12 onwards - 50% 

Stuff generally doesn't drop below 50% in price when selling from what I've seen. 

Anything I've owned longer than that, I'm likely to never sell anyway. 
This also assumes excellent condition (based on age and usage at time of sale). 
And excludes fairly HE gear, limited production run items, discontinued high demand items - that's willing buyer willing seller and price becomes a non issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (16/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I've been asking myself this question a lot lately viewing the classifieds section on this forum as well as other platforms. Apart from the barrage of "Willing Buyer/Willing Seller" answers, what is the feeling of the general forum users? @Silver, can we get a poll going?
> 
> like this maybe? open to suggestions.
> 8/10 Condition upwards - 75%
> ...


This poses another question on the rating of an item as I have sold things as 8/10 and buyers tell me its 10/10 and I have bought things that are 8/10 according to the buyer but for me are closer to the 4 or 3/10 mark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## M.Adhir (16/4/19)

Christos said:


> This poses another question on the rating of an item as I have sold things as 8/10 and buyers tell me its 10/10 and I have bought things that are 8/10 according to the buyer but for me are closer to the 4 or 3/10 mark.


Yeah. sadly, some sellers think 8/10 means it's fine that 20% of the paintwork is missing or 2/10 spares are missing.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (16/4/19)

Condition dependant I feel that dropping 20% off a mod is the most I would go,sometimes I do feel generous and will drop a tad more.

Geberally if I feel I cant get the price tag I want for a piece of gear I would rather trade it for something Im interested in.I currently have one of my Hexohms for sale and I refuse to drop the price,I would rather trade it than sell for less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (16/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah. sadly, some sellers think 8/10 means it's fine that 20% of the paintwork is missing or 2/10 spares are missing.



I cannot begin to express my rage when spares are missing. I understand the cotton and coils that come with some atties. But a squonk pin for an rda and extra driptips is mandatory. You do not just "lose" those. And if you do then make it clear in your ad.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Darius1332 (17/4/19)

The condition rating will always be subjective. For things I buy I always request additional pictures (top/bottom/inside) instead of just the side view that is common on ads. Maybe the picture rule should change a bit and say a pic of the build deck or battery compartment is a must. Seen people complain of receiving dirty goods and this will help prevent that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/19)

Well if you looked at the classifieds the last few months, it seems that very few items sold for more than 50% of its original price.
Why would I buy a mod for 20-30% less than a new one that has a warrantee and I know it had no fall or juice spills?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/19)

Great points raised so far gents! Agree that condition ratings by a lot of sellers is not to 'par' and more of a "trying to get a better price" nature. I also agree that if the price is only slightly lower than what I can get it for retail (up to around 20% less than current retail on most hardware) I would rather opt for getting new and having the warranty at least.

any other members with some input/feedback?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (17/4/19)

Hmm. Seeing some “beauties” posted lately. One with a high condition rating that, judging from the single photo, I personally would be embarrassed to sell.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (17/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I've been asking myself this question a lot lately viewing the classifieds section on this forum as well as other platforms. Apart from the barrage of "Willing Buyer/Willing Seller" answers, what is the feeling of the general forum users? @Silver, can we get a poll going?
> 
> like this maybe? open to suggestions.
> 8/10 Condition upwards - 75%
> ...



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn - nice post
Sorry for the late reply - last two days have been a blur for me on the work front so I missed your post.

You are welcome to create a poll of sorts - but just looking at your options above - im not sure what people are supposed to vote on. 

Reading some of the recent posts, I will add some comments and views.

@Darius1332 - your idea of changing the rule to include more pics of the deck and sides etc is a good one. The only problem is are you going to volunteer to police that . We spend quite a lot of time on the forum just making sure the basics are there. My feeling is if we had a rule to take more photos - it would be a major extra amount of admin to ensure that all the pics are there. 

As for calibrating condition ratings - I do think its worth a thread on its own where members give their own views of what is 10/10, 9/10 , 8/10. At least you as a seller can then see what others think and it may help to bring people's ideas of these ratings closer together. That said, there will always be the sellers who increase their rating to try get a higher price and people like @Christos who downgrades it because there is one spec or blemish somewhere that most can't even see. Lol.

As for whether its worth buying an item 2nd hand for a 20% discount - I am in the camp of @Jean claude Vaaldamme on this one. To me, lets say an item is R500 new and you can get it for R400 2nd hand. I would personally prefer to get it new and know its in perfect condition. The R100 is not a huge difference. I would however buy something if its out of production or hard to get. That said, some people love the hunt on the Classifieds and they enjoy purchasing and selling 2nd hand gear more than others. 

These are good discussions if they can improve the overall quality of the Classifieds.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/4/19)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> 
> What would you consider a fair price for second hand vape gear? What % of the purchase price be deemed fair and reasonable, with the items being in near perfect condition.
> 
> ...



70%-50% off for second hand gear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/4/19)

Interesting topic, i would like to think that I always sell my 2nd hand gear on here better then reasonable to help a fellow vape. tell me if I am being real or not.
For example:

I sold this for complete set with a free EGO AIO pen for R400.




And then my full set of everything for R800.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy (18/4/19)

The 5 star Profile Rating System is an important tool on this forum.

More people should use it especially when it comes to dealing with classified. Gives one a clear indication of what to expect from a Forum Member.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (20/4/19)

Spyro said:


> From my experience it depends on the vaping knowledge of the buyer.
> 
> If the buyer is at all vape inclined I'd say
> 60% - 70% of lowest available retail - 9/10
> ...



@Spyro I'm glad that you mention "lowest available retail" because the second-hand selling price should be based on the current retail price and not on the original purchase price.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (20/4/19)

Darius1332 said:


> The condition rating will always be subjective. For things I buy I always request additional pictures (top/bottom/inside) instead of just the side view that is common on ads. Maybe the picture rule should change a bit and say a pic of the build deck or battery compartment is a must. Seen people complain of receiving dirty goods and this will help prevent that.



@Darius132 [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Perhaps the format of the Classifieds could be changed to include compulsory pics of the mod *by the purchaser. *In this way we can soon compare the seller's rating with the actual item. I think this would help us to draw up a blacklist of sellers - though I do realise that many, if not most, sales are a one-off. However, at least the seller would think twice about his description of the item. 

Furthermore, I would do away with the rating system out of 10. There are too many variations. What, exactly, is the difference between a 6/10 and a 7/10? It's purely subjective.

We need an objective, formal rating system. How about this:

Rating 0: New - box unopened. Still under warranty. Warranty invoice/receipt available. Reason for sale: Buyer's remorse.
Rating 1: Perfect condition. No scratches, no missing parts and has never had a fall or juice spill
Rating 2: It works perfectly but it has a few scratches. No missing parts.
Rating 3: Works perfectly but some parts are missing. 
Rating 4: Works perfectly but it has a few scratches * and * some parts are missing.
Rating 5: It doesn't work but it's a "renovator's dream" as they say in the property market. This might suit some people like @Faiyaz Cheulkar who is always looking for things that *don't* work so that he can fix them - or use the parts or whatever he does with them lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/4/19)

There is no "fair" price. If you have a ugly mod or one that is not popular, or old tech or knwn for problems, no one will want to buy it. Even at R100. Does not matter if its still like new. So you cant put a % on that.
And I think on this forum there is to many people buying to many new hardware, so the market on this forum is saturated. You need a pretty low price or something special to sell quick.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

